# HDMI and Optical Audio at same time?



## RonH (Jul 25, 2007)

I am getting a new 3D TV and I have a Pioneer Elite 94 receiver that doesn't have 1.4 HDMI output for Video. So I am going to have to do HDMI Video out of my DirecTv HR21-700 directly to TV and then use the Optical Audio out of the HR21-700 to my Elite 94,will this work OK?

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The HR21-700 will, and you'll need to figure out your Pioneer Elite 94 settings.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

You're good to go Ron


----------



## RonH (Jul 25, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> The HR21-700 will, and you'll need to figure out your Pioneer Elite 94 settings.


Thanks. I figure I could turn internal speakers OFF on the TV and I know how to change the Pioneer Settings to use the Optical I just wasn't sure if the DirecTV receiver would get "screwed up" when it saw an HDMI audio and Optical Audio being used at the same time. I HATE Pioneer didn't put out a Firmware update to make the 94 1.4 capable like Harmon Kardon did.....


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I also have the 94. You should have no problem with the set up.


----------



## RonH (Jul 25, 2007)

I WANT MORE said:


> I also have the 94. You should have no problem with the set up.


Thanks. Is there any need to get a 1.4 HDMI cable or will any of my 1.3 High Speed ones work for 3D right from by DirecTv receiver to the TV?


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

With HDMI cable the spec of 1.3 or 1.4 just tells you what its been tested up to

ie it'll likely be fine but the maker doesn't guarantee it
last I read the pin out is the same
(kinda like how you can run gigabit ethernet over Cat5 but cat5 isn't rated for gig, cat5e is but it may still work fine
btw this might be useful
http://www.monoprice.com/home/home.asp?pn=help&idx=2


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

I been running an HDMI cable for video and an optical cable from D* to a Dennon receiver. This setup has worked for many years. I did run into a problem recently with an HR22-100 when the HDMI connector went bad. D* replaced the DVR and so far so good.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I'd be very surprised if the DIRECTV version of 3D required anything higher than HDMI 1.3. The issue may be very different on the Blu-ray side with the higher bandwidth and advanced audio options but that's another bridge you can cross when you come to it. I caution against getting wadded up in researching, reconfiguring or replacement of components unless you find that your existing setup doesn't work as is.

Most of the posts I've seen suggest that as long as you've got high speed cables, you're probably good to go.


----------



## RonH (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the Great input. So to be sure the DirecTv 3D Channels do work with the Passive 3D that the LG 65000 series TV has? I have been able to go a local store and check out the DirecTv 3D on the Samsung Active 3D but the dealer didn't have LG Passive.....


----------

